# School me please..........



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

Why, when people take a picture of their handgun, are they always poking something thru the trigger guard, to prop it up? Most of the time what ever they have handy doesnt do anymore that if it were laying flat. I'm just wondering why!


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know why they do that either, kinda makes me cringe even though I know it most likely doesn't hurt the gun


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's just one of those things that never seem to make sense and take forever to go away.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

If something is viewed or photographed while lying flat, it is necessary for the viewer or photographer to be directly over the object. If the item is tilted, viewing or photographing is enhanced; especially if it is one of several. Many things, like guns, babies, and bicycles will naturally assume a lying flat position unless something is used to wedge or prop them up. Placing a pencil or shotgun shell through the trigger guard is a cheap and time proven way of making the guns assume something other than a gravity dictated position. It’s sort of like a kickstand on a bicycle. Other methods could be used, but care should be taken that center of gravity and center of mass do not create a slip and slide situation that could turn into a costly domino effect on the other bicycles or guns on display. 
Don’t ask me about babies.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Tilting the gun, or subject of the photograph, allows more light to reflect off of the background. That provides more contrast, lessens unwanted reflections, and is much more pleasing to the eye. (my opinion) I don't use anything through the trigger guard, I use short 3/16" dowels to prop up the gun.

Tilted....










Flat


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice Talon....tilted or not.....


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

berettabone said:


> Nice Talon....tilted or not.....


Thanks, but it's a Dan Wesson VBOB.... :smt1099


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry, mine eyes aren't what they used to be...still nice....


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

No sweat... if that's the worst problem you have tonight, you'll be in good shape. :mrgreen:


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

I personally lkie the flat shot better. Maybe its the background.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

barrelslime said:


> I personally lkie the flat shot better. Maybe its the background.


Depending on lighting angles, sometimes a "tilted" subject poses less reflection issues.

As with most all forms of "art", personal preference rules... as it should. :smt1099


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

usmcj said:


> Thanks, but it's a Dan Wesson VBOB.... :smt1099


And it is sharp! I like the black trigger. What kind is it? I just got a CCO, and adding a black trigger is the only thing I plan to do to it.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

jdeere9750 said:


> And it is sharp! I like the black trigger. What kind is it? I just got a CCO, and adding a black trigger is the only thing I plan to do to it.


Thank you sir...

It's an STI trigger.... got it from Midway for $23...

STI Trigger 1911 Long Polymer Black


----------

